# midnight commander - hang up on exit



## janmarek (May 26, 2010)

Hi,

I've mc-4.7.2 installed, everythings OK, but whe i try to exit it hangs up.
This issue only appears when mc is run under user, can be resloved by pressing CTRL+o and the exit so I suspect is a subshell issue.

Thx for help
Regards

Jan Marek


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2010)

Experimented with -u/-U flags (mc(1)) and/or tried to rebuild with(out) subshell support?


----------



## janmarek (May 26, 2010)

Hi DutchDaemon,

mc -u or building it without subshell solves this issue
mc -U not - still hangs on exit

gdb throws exception in

```
115 0x284e519e in _malloc_prefork () from /lib/libc.so.7
```
Jan


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2010)

Only bash, tcsh and zsh are supported according to the MC FAQ (#6.6). There are several mentions of (problems with) subshells on MC in that FAQ. Check those out to make sure it's not an MC problem.


----------



## janmarek (May 27, 2010)

Hi,

tried bash, csh, tcsh... all with the same result...


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2010)

I suggest you file a PR with a backtrace in the ports section: http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## janmarek (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi here is the solution

http://www.midnight-commander.org/changeset/cde7a850d5d0027956f3c7005e81cfa8cc7a56a1


----------

